# Applications indispendables sous OS 8 ?



## snotra (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment installé Mac OS 8 sur BasilikII, du coup je cherche quelques logiciels indispensables (toutes catégories confondues) , ou tout simplement bons à l'usage à acquérir.

Auriez-vous en quelques-uns à me conseiller ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## LC475 (10 Août 2010)

ClarisWorks/AppleWorks 5

Sokoban


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

Deux adresses :

Et une.

Et deux !


----------



## snotra (20 Août 2010)

Merci à vous.


----------

